# Open VPN app?



## thephoenixwave (Dec 19, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Does anyone on RootzWiki know of an app that supports OPEN VPN on the Android Platform without being rooted?

THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------

